# TV Plasma LG 42PT260E - YSUS: EAX62080701 - ZSUS: EAX62081002



## juqui (Mar 28, 2018)

Apreciados Colegas,  Me llego un Televisor plasma modelo LG 42PT260E  el cual ya lo habían revisado, tenia las tarjetas ysus - zsus sin algunos de sus componentes, muy encarecidamente pido una asesoría para saber donde puedo conseguir el diagrama de servicio, he bajado de internet algunos diagramas pero ninguno de ellos tiene información sobre las tartejas ysus - zsus,   si alguien  sabe donde comprarlos  agradezco esa información, de igual manera si alguno de ustedes tiene ese modelo de televisor, le sirven los modelos 42PT250 -  42 PT260E - 42PT350 - 42PW350  agradezco me colaboren con la nomenclatura de los transistores que me hacen falta. 



YSUS: EAX62080701       Board 42T3-YSUS         EBR68341901      Esta board se encuentra en los modelos  LG 42PT250 / 42 PT260E / 42PT350 / 42PW350 



ZSUS: EAX62081002      Board 42T3-Z         EBR68342001      Esta board se encuentra en los modelos  LG 42PT250 / 42 PT260E / 42PT350 / 42PW350


  Lo que esta en interrogación son los componentes que desconozco su nomenclatura o referencia,  agradezco muy encarecidamente a las personas que me puedan ayudar o me puedan asesorar donde puedo comprar el diagrama de estas boards, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 28, 2018)

Hola colega,

Por fortuna tengo esas mismas placas a la mano, así que te doy los datos que necesitas:

En la ZSUS:

D42 = RD2004
Q6 = 30F124
Q9 = 30F124
D43 = RD2004

En la YSUS:

Q708 = IRG7IC28U
Q703 = 30F124
Q713 = 30F124
Q706 = K8A60DA
Q707 = K8A60DA
Q705 = 30F124
Q712 = 30F124

Saludos.


----------



## juqui (Mar 29, 2018)

Muchas gracias por su gran aporte, de verdad que necesitaba esa información y usted amablemente me ha colaborado, le quedo muy agradecido colega, le deseo muchos éxitos en sus labores, Dios le bendiga.


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 2, 2018)

De nada, amigo. Un gusto colaborar.


----------



## juqui (Abr 14, 2018)

Cordial saludo a  toda la Comunidad, tengo un tv lg plasma modelo 42pt260e  el cual enciende  siempre y cuando desconecte los flex de la placa buffer YSUS,  pero muestra solo las lineas horizontales,  cuando conecto los flex en la placa YSUS,  el tv enciende  y da imagen, pero a los pocos segundos pone en corto algunos transistores de las placas ysus - zsus,   mi pregunta es como pruebo el buffer para determinar donde hay corto?, este placa buffer tiene los IC (AN 16538A), servirá sólo ubicar tierra y cada uno de los conectores del flex?. agradezco cualquier opinión que me ayude a resolver esta situación.   
la referencia de la placa buffer es: (EBR68288401 / EAX62081101)


----------



## herlan0891 (May 18, 2022)

Hola buenas noches, alguien por favor me podría facilitar la nomenclatura o numero de referencia del transistor Q503 de la tarjeta ysus EAX62080701 ubicado debajo de los 3 capacitores grandes que están juntos.
Estaré muy agradecido ya que me llego esa tarjeta ysus sin algunos componentes.. gracias.


----------



## skynetronics (May 19, 2022)

herlan0891 dijo:


> Hola buenas noches, alguien por favor me podría facilitar la nomenclatura o numero de referencia del transistor Q503 de la tarjeta ysus EAX62080701 ubicado debajo de los 3 capacitores grandes que están juntos.
> Estaré muy agradecido ya que me llego esa tarjeta ysus sin algunos componentes.. gracias.


En mi desguace de placas tengo una EAX61332701 (ver foto de referencia) y en la posición Q503 hay un MOSFET SMK830F. Tiene la misma posición y va en una ubicación en la que probablemente cumple la misma función que en tu Y-SUS.

Aunque no sea exactamente la misma placa, muy probablemente esta información te puede servir como punto de partida.


----------



## skynetronics (May 20, 2022)

De todas formas, aunque es un MOSFET canal N de 4.5A, yo pondría para más seguridad un MOSFET de a lo menos 600v x 10A de corriente máxima.


----------



## herlan0891 (May 20, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> En mi desguace de placas tengo una EAX61332701 (ver foto de referencia) y en la posición Q503 hay un MOSFET SMK830F. Tiene la misma posición y va en una ubicación en la que probablemente cumple la misma función que en tu Y-SUS.
> 
> Aunque no sea exactamente la misma placa, muy probablemente esta información te puede servir como punto de partida.


Estimado colega la referencia que me das tiene mucho sentido ya que al ser un mosfet de commutacion de alta potencia cumpliria su principal funcion en ese sector en conjunto con los componentes que lo rodean.
Revisando la zsus de la misma tv utiliza 2 mosfet smk0825 trabajando practicamente del mismo modoy tenia la sospecha que ese transistor faltante seria un mosfet con caracteristicas similares.
agradezco tu pronta respuesta y como dijiste me ha servido mucho como punto de partida para resolver mi problema que tengo.
te agradezco mucho, saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (May 20, 2022)

De nada. Ojalá que puedas reportar feedback de cómo te va con el cambio del MOSFET, ya que la idea es que la información que se comparte acá sea exitosa para poder dar con la solución de la falla y que tu testimonio final sea útil para otros foreros. 

No lo tomes a mal, aunque hay mucha gente que se registra acá para pedir ayuda, y cuando consigue lo que necesitaba no los vemos más acá. Ojalá no sea tu caso, amigo.

Éxito con tu reparación.


----------



## Alibaba2022 (Oct 20, 2022)

Buenas queridos colegas, quisiera saber si tienen la nomenclatura del transistor en la posicion (D724) de un tv lg 42pt250u nro de placa (eax62080701)


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 20, 2022)

Alibaba2022 dijo:


> Buenas queridos colegas, quisiera saber si tienen la nomenclatura del transistor en la posicion (D724) de un tv lg 42pt250u nro de placa (eax62080701)


Está en la primera foto del thread . Por cierto, D724 es un diodo, no un transistor.


----------



## Alibaba2022 (Oct 20, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Está en la primera foto del thread . Por cierto, D724 es un diodo, no un transistor.


Muchas gracias por la alcaratoria, solo que tenia unos transistores de la posicion 703 y 713 y no vi el mismo numero y son de la misma placa y sin embargo en el diodo que me dices si son los mismos.


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 20, 2022)

Aquí está el adecuado, u.


----------

